# Dulux v.s Sherwin



## pinturapainting

Hello guys, I am a long time user of Dulux/PPG/Glidden. For the last 18 years. Recently; through a series of events; I have been turned onto Sherwin Williams. 

I've been trying out some of their products for the last month or so, and, would like for maybe some of you to give your opinion regarding the crossovers. Also pricing. It might help for you guys to know that I am in Canada... 

Typically, I work in higher end homes and re-paints. My go to products from Dulux were- Glidden Ultra Hide (7700 dead flat) for ceilings, Diamond matte (for walls) and Diamond semi-gloss for trim. The rep from SW gave me a crossover of: Opulence Matte for walls, All surface enamel or (super paint semi-gloss), and pro Mar 400 for ceilings. I'm not a big fan of the all surface semi, and had him demo me pro classic. He is working to beat prices, and so, I believe: gave me the products he did to give better rates. 

However, I'm curious if the opulence matte is of the same quality of the diamond matte. With Dulux's patented ceramic michrosphere technology, the scrub ability and durability of the matte paint seemingly our performs the opulence. Would Duration be a better crossover? From what I've read, durations matte seems to have a higher sheen then I would desire. 

I would love to hear anything you guys have to say about any of this, but, what would be most helpful is if I could get an idea of where Dulux's Diamond Matte crosses over to Sherwin, as far as quality goes. For not only the product that I could compare, but also pricing. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

When I started my business I only used Sherwin products as well as Rodda. Thing about Sherwin is they do a real good job of advertising to homeowners that they have the best paint, in return it is a little more pricey. 

I am a huge fan of there SuperPaint (interior and exterior). Problem is interior with my discount is $35 a gallon, for trim this is a great price in the semi-gloss category. They also have a product called "Sunwest Builders Enamel" that's about $28-30 a gallon and is a great alternative, does not brush or touch up well though. Hardly get sags with it though.

I would rather use there Contractor Series than promar 400 personally on ceilings and even walls. 

If your cutting and rolling 2 coats on the walls, promar 200 is a great 2 coat system that never lets me down.


----------



## AngieM

For finish paint I wouldn't recommend pro mar 200. I'm surprised no one has jumped all over this with a rant about using quality products. Even though I have to pay $35 a gallon for Duration, I'm happy to put my name on it long term. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu

Having been an SW painter for almost 40 years, I agree with all of the above. It will take you some time to find the right fit for the type of work you do. Being a high-end guy, I think you will be disappointed in SW's high end paints. Very pricey for the performance. As Angie stated, Duration is pretty good stuff, although there are times where I've had to apply 3 coats (darker colors, even taupes) to get proper coverage. Emerald is decent, but at $70 per gallon retail, a disappointment to me anyway. SuperPaint and Cashmere are my "go-to" paints at SW and I would say they are mid-level in quality. ProMar 400 for ceilings actually works better than their ceiling paint, Emminence, but I would never use 400 on walls.

Give the Cashmere a shot. The sheens are a bit different than what you are used to. They will give you a gallon to try I'm sure.


----------



## AngieM

I have to disagree with your recommendation on cashmere. I could do an infomercial on the 101 ways cashmere sucks (sorry for the vulgarity). I have a thread here called Cashmere, terrible hide with pictures. Talk about a paint that will cost you money in labor. Not only that but touch up terrible. Count on rerolling the entire wall. Oh and low sheen is more like semi gloss. The more coats you apply the shinier it gets. That's just to make a few. 

The Duration has the best hide I've ever seen. I have another thread somewhere with a video showing me painting ivory white over maroon red. Phenomenal. The matte does have an angular sheen so have to remember to finish your roller the same direction consistently down the wall. 

As you're trying new paint be sure to take advantage of SW test drive offer. For any new paint you've never bought they'll give you a steep discount on a job. 

Sorry I can't speak to the actual question of comparing Dulux to SW 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

AngieM said:


> For finish paint I wouldn't recommend pro mar 200. I'm surprised no one has jumped all over this with a rant about using quality products. Even though I have to pay $35 a gallon for Duration, I'm happy to put my name on it long term.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


believe me i have done plenty of ranting about Promar 200 being used as a premium home paint!


----------



## Gymschu

AngieM, you're killing me here! I remember your rant about Cashmere and I HAVE NOT had those issues with it other than the sheen stuff. I seem to get good coverage with it. Maybe I better pay more attention. I did a huge church sanctuary in Cashmere Pearl and the church folks (which included plenty of nit-pickers) absolutely loved the look. It really does apply buttery smooth and the finish is smoother than SuperPaint Satin. Now, Duration gives me more problems than Cashmere in terms of coverage. I did a dining room in a taupe color over top of a lighter taupe and it looked horrible. Three coats later and I still wasn't happy with it.

Guess I need to drive to Mansfield and get some California paint from PacMan.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> AngieM, you're killing me here! I remember your rant about Cashmere and I HAVE NOT had those issues with it other than the sheen stuff. I seem to get good coverage with it. Maybe I better pay more attention. I did a huge church sanctuary in Cashmere Pearl and the church folks (which included plenty of nit-pickers) absolutely loved the look. It really does apply buttery smooth and the finish is smoother than SuperPaint Satin. Now, Duration gives me more problems than Cashmere in terms of coverage. I did a dining room in a taupe color over top of a lighter taupe and it looked horrible. Three coats later and I still wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Guess I need to drive to Mansfield and get some California paint from PacMan.


I have had a few painters tell me they have had problems like this with Cashmere. They switched to Unite and have never looked back.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> AngieM, you're killing me here! I remember your rant about Cashmere and I HAVE NOT had those issues with it other than the sheen stuff. I seem to get good coverage with it. Maybe I better pay more attention. I did a huge church sanctuary in Cashmere Pearl and the church folks (which included plenty of nit-pickers) absolutely loved the look. It really does apply buttery smooth and the finish is smoother than SuperPaint Satin. Now, Duration gives me more problems than Cashmere in terms of coverage. I did a dining room in a taupe color over top of a lighter taupe and it looked horrible. Three coats later and I still wasn't happy with it.
> 
> Guess I need to drive to Mansfield and get some California paint from PacMan.


I'm not in Mansfield btw.


----------



## Gymschu

PACman said:


> I'm not in Mansfield btw.


Ontario, which is my old stompin' grounds.........I used to roam the corridors of the Richland Mall. My address was Ontario, but I actually lived behind Graham Ford which was closer to Mansfield than Ontario or so I thought back in the day. I really liked the area with all the smaller communities centered around Mansfield. I was just getting ready to move to Crestline when I got transferred. Ages ago.........


----------



## epretot

If you can't make Cashmere look good, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## PACman

Gymschu said:


> Ontario, which is my old stompin' grounds.........I used to roam the corridors of the Richland Mall. My address was Ontario, but I actually lived behind Graham Ford which was closer to Mansfield than Ontario or so I thought back in the day. I really liked the area with all the smaller communities centered around Mansfield. I was just getting ready to move to Crestline when I got transferred. Ages ago.........


great! Now my painttalk stalker has reference points! I guess he won't be bothered with calling my 85 year old mom anymore!


----------



## AngieM

epretot said:


> If you can't make Cashmere look good, you're doing something wrong.


Anyone can make Cashmere look good over the same color with 2 coats. It'll make YOU look good too... as you admire your reflection in it. 😂😋

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot

AngieM said:


> Anyone can make Cashmere look good over the same color with 2 coats. It'll make YOU look good too... as you admire your reflection in it. 😂😋
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


It covers good enough. Sheen is too high. It tones down after 2 weeks.


----------



## Worker Bee

I have yet to find a paint from SW that 'flows off the brush' like ultrahide 150/250.

For whatever reason, the ultrhide seems to just flow like butter.


----------



## Brushman4

AngieM said:


> Anyone can make Cashmere look good over the same color with 2 coats. It'll make YOU look good too... as you admire your reflection in it. 😂😋
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Pac, face it you've been exposed, we all know you're C_l_r M_ r _t paint in Ontario!


----------



## Center_line_Painting

"high end," SW is an oxymoron. Considering there philosophy and "innovation" ethics.
That being said I use them most often.

I think it should be noted with ppl posting on PT that regionally paint is completely different and this can account for two perfectly experienced painters-one troubled by the performance-one not. If course there are 50 odd other variables that could account for that


If you want to do "builders grade," work, apartment repaints, not so picky homeowner repaints, SW has your back. 

If you want high end just use BM aura or regal select to save a few bucks... or go back to the stuff your used to. Emerald/duration/cashmere all receive mixed reviews for good reason...in NJ they all flash on touch ups...even with drywall dust sitting on primed walls! (**** happens)
F* trying to put that on a $1M home.


----------



## SunHouseProperties

Have to say with all paints - its a relationship that starts everytime you open the container.. first batch seemed great when my brush was fresh soaked and the temp was 10c but at lunch things changed slightly So i changed slightly. Depending on how the first coat goes,, I may say "put it on heavier" ooor "looks good". .. We lean toward high end proven products and do try outs in lower end projects.


----------



## CApainter

SunHouseProperties said:


> Have to say with all paints - its a relationship that starts everytime you open the container.. first batch seemed great when my brush was fresh soaked and the temp was 10c but at lunch things changed slightly So i changed slightly. Depending on how the first coat goes,, I may say "put it on heavier" ooor "looks good". .. We lean toward high end proven products and do try outs in lower end projects.


Interesting perspective. I will consider this next time I'm painting.


----------

